# VDSF-Präsident Mohnert scheitert beim Staatsanwalt mit Strafanzeige gegen Angler



## Thomas9904 (22. Februar 2012)

Vorabveröffentlichung Magazin Ausgabe März

*VDSF-Präsident Mohnert scheitert beim Staatsanwalt mit Strafanzeige gegen Angler​*
Wir berichteten über die Strafanzeigen von VDSF-Präsident Peter Mohnert gegen Angler.

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=227800

Dazu erreichte mich ein Schreiben der Staatsanwaltschaft Darmstadt, Zweigstelle Öffenbach am Main.

Demnach wird die Staatsanwaltschaft leider die Anzeige wegen Verleumdung und Beleidigung zum Nachteil des Peter Mohnert nicht vor Gericht bringen, sondern verweist den Kläger auf den Weg der Privatklage.


Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## flor61 (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Präsident Mohnert scheitert beim Staatsanwalt mit Strafanzeige gegen Angler*

:m

Petri


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Präsident Mohnert scheitert beim Staatsanwalt mit Strafanzeige gegen Angler*

Ich hätte die Verhandlung gerne gehabt..
Und dann alle an Entlastungszeugen geladen, mit denen ich je darüber gesprochen habe, aus VDSF wie DAV..
Und natürlich den Termin auch hier rechtzeitig bekannt gegeben damit jeder sich das ansehen hätte können, den das interessiert hätte ;-))


----------



## HD4ever (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Präsident Mohnert scheitert beim Staatsanwalt mit Strafanzeige gegen Angler*

hoffentlich geht der bald in Rente o.ä. |bla:


----------



## kati48268 (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Präsident Mohnert scheitert beim Staatsanwalt mit Strafanzeige gegen Angler*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich hätte die Verhandlung gerne gehabt..


Jep, wäre fernsehreif geworden!!! |smash:


----------



## Honeyball (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Präsident Mohnert scheitert beim Staatsanwalt mit Strafanzeige gegen Angler*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ...sondern verweist den Kläger auf den Weg der Privatklage.



Dann steht es ihm ja offen, wie es weitergehen soll... :m:q:q:q


----------



## goeddoek (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Präsident Mohnert scheitert beim Staatsanwalt mit Strafanzeige gegen Angler*

Glückwunsch :m Ich kann mir vorstellen, wie nervig die Zeit bis zum Urteil war  Vielleicht gibt es ja 'nen zweiten Anlauf und 'ne Filmberichterstattung auf Youtube  :q :q


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Präsident Mohnert scheitert beim Staatsanwalt mit Strafanzeige gegen Angler*

Haste falsch verstanden Georg, gab kein Urteil - die Staatsanwaltschaft hats ja nicht mal vor Gericht gebracht.
Keine Verhandlung-  kein Urteil....


----------



## Sensitivfischer (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Präsident Mohnert scheitert beim Staatsanwalt mit Strafanzeige gegen Angler*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Haste falsch verstanden Georg, gab kein Urteil - die Staatsanwaltschaft hats ja nicht mal vor Gericht gebracht.
> Keine Verhandlung-  kein Urteil....



Schade, er hätte sich so schön blamiert.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Präsident Mohnert scheitert beim Staatsanwalt mit Strafanzeige gegen Angler*

Wenn das die Staatsanwaltschaft schon nicht wichtig genug nimmt, um selber ein Verfahren vor Gericht anzustrengen, ist das  ja Blamage genug ;-)))
Wenngleich mir ein Verfahren gefallen hätte ;-))


----------



## ernie1973 (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Präsident Mohnert scheitert beim Staatsanwalt mit Strafanzeige gegen Angler*

...hihihihi - der Privatklageweg ist für ihn kostenpflichtig - mal sehen, wieviel ihm "die Sache" wert ist...!



Ernie


----------



## Dorschgreifer (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Präsident Mohnert scheitert beim Staatsanwalt mit Strafanzeige gegen Angler*

Na dann meinen Glückwunsch zur Einstellung, nun ist Mohnert wieder am Zug.#6

Thomas, wärest Du eventuell bereit die komplette Begründung der STA zu veröffentlichen, Namen können ja geschwärzt werden.


Dies:



> Dazu erreichte mich ein Schreiben der Staatsanwaltschaft Darmstadt, Zweigstelle Öffenbach am Main.
> 
> Demnach wird die Staatsanwaltschaft leider die Anzeige wegen Verleumdung und Beleidigung zum Nachteil des Peter Mohnert nicht vor Gericht bringen, sondern verweist den Kläger auf den Weg der Privatklage.


 
Ist ein wenig zu dünn, um zu sehen, was die STA veranlasste das Verfahren einzustellen.

Das könnte ja auch weitere Folgen für andere Dinge im I-Net haben, die zur Entspannung beitragen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Präsident Mohnert scheitert beim Staatsanwalt mit Strafanzeige gegen Angler*



> ...hihihihi - der Privatklageweg ist für ihn kostenpflichtig


Ob das privat bezahlt wird oder ob die im VDSF organisierten Sportfischer die Anzeigen gegen Angler bezahlen müssen, konnte leider nicht geklärt werden..



> Thomas, wärest Du eventuell bereit die komplette Begründung der STA zu veröffentlichen, Namen können ja geschwärzt werden.


Nö, da das ja noch nichts rechtskräftiges ist..



> Ist ein wenig zu dünn, um zu sehen, was die STA veranlasste das Verfahren einzustellen.


Das Verfahren wurde nicht eingestellt!!

Aber die Staatsanwaltschaft wird das nicht zur Verhandlung bringen (kein öffentliches Interesse wohl), sondern "verweist den Kläger auf den Weg der Privatklage"..

Bedeutet, dass Herr Mohnert das selber vor Gericht bringen muss.

Dazu muss er (oder der VDSF) dann aber sowohl die Kosten der Verhandlung finanzieren und es muss auch vorher einen Termin beim Schiedsamt geben...


----------



## Ralle 24 (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Präsident Mohnert scheitert beim Staatsanwalt mit Strafanzeige gegen Angler*

Vielleicht kommt ja nochwas von ihm.

Immerhin scheint er nicht überzeugt zu sein, dass man außerhalb des VDSF die Wahrheit schreiben und sagen darf.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Präsident Mohnert scheitert beim Staatsanwalt mit Strafanzeige gegen Angler*



> dass man außerhalb des VDSF die Wahrheit schreiben und sagen darf.


Und wie sieht das innerhalb des VDSF so mit der "Wahrheit" aus??


----------



## Ralle 24 (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Präsident Mohnert scheitert beim Staatsanwalt mit Strafanzeige gegen Angler*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und wie sieht das innerhalb des VDSF so mit der "Wahrheit" aus??




Da darf man natürlich auch deren Wahrheit sagen und schreiben.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Präsident Mohnert scheitert beim Staatsanwalt mit Strafanzeige gegen Angler*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ob das privat bezahlt wird oder ob die im VDSF organisierten Sportfischer die Anzeigen gegen Angler bezahlen müssen, konnte leider nicht geklärt werden..


 
Naja, wenn er sich persönlich beleidigt fühlt, dann muss er das auch aus der Privattasche bezahlen. Wenn er den Verband als beleidigt sieht, dann zahlt das auch der Verband. Kommt also explezit auf seinen gestellten Antrag an.





> Nö, da das ja noch nichts rechtskräftiges ist..


 
Aber ja in spätestens 2 Wochen ist solch ein Beschluß rechtskräftig. 



> Das Verfahren wurde nicht eingestellt!!
> 
> Aber die Staatsanwaltschaft wird das nicht zur Verhandlung bringen (kein öffentliches Interesse wohl), sondern "verweist den Kläger auf den Weg der Privatklage"..


 
Kommt aber einer Einstellung gleich.



> Bedeutet, dass Herr Mohnert das selber vor Gericht bringen muss.


 
Genau das.




> Dazu muss er (oder der VDSF) dann aber sowohl die Kosten der Verhandlung finanzieren und es muss auch vorher einen Termin beim Schiedsamt geben..


 
Er oder der VDSF müssen zumindest als Antragssteller einen Kostenvorschuß zahlen. Wer die Kosten letztendlich zahlt, das kommt auf den Ausgang und das Urteil an.


----------



## goeddoek (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Präsident Mohnert scheitert beim Staatsanwalt mit Strafanzeige gegen Angler*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Haste falsch verstanden Georg, gab kein Urteil - die Staatsanwaltschaft hats ja nicht mal vor Gericht gebracht.
> Keine Verhandlung-  kein Urteil....



Verstanden schon - geschrieben nicht. Ein weiterer Beweis, dass man nie zwei Dinge gleichzeitig tun soll  :q

Aber trotzdem - hascht jo Glick ghett  Na, ja - etwas Können war sicher auch dabei :m


----------



## Honeyball (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Präsident Mohnert scheitert beim Staatsanwalt mit Strafanzeige gegen Angler*

Da uns ja zuvor nicht mitgeteilt wurde, ob die Anzeige von P.M. persönlich (als Privatmensch) oder von ihm als Präsident oder gar vom Verband vertreten durch ihn erstattet wurde, konnten wir nur spekulieren.

Wenn er es jetzt auf dem Wege der Privatklage weiterverfolgt, dann wissen wir es dafür ganz genau.

Aber, nur damit es juristisch klar wird: Der Verweis auf den Privatklageweg durch die Staatsanwaltschaft ist nicht mit einer Verfahrenseinstellung gleichzusetzen, sondern sagt nur aus, dass der Staatsanwalt kein öffentliches Interesse an der Verfolgung der angezeigten angeblichen Straftat sieht.

(Was eigentlich schon dadurch klar war, dass selbst die verfassenden Anwälte in ihrem Anzeigeschreiben ausdrücklich betont haben, dass die vermeintliche Straftat nur "aus Sicht ihres Mandanten" vorliege.)


----------



## raubangler (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Präsident Mohnert scheitert beim Staatsanwalt mit Strafanzeige gegen Angler*

Ich vermute mal nicht, dass es zu einer Privatklage kommen wird.

Eigentlich ist es optimal fuer M. gelaufen.
Eine Blamage vor einem Gericht wurde ihm erspart.
Nicht, dass er vermutlich verloren haette, aber der Kollateralschaden waere doch immens gewesen.

Und das wohl eigentliche Ziel seiner Bemuehungen hat er erreicht.
Viele berichten lieber gar nicht mehr ueber ihn und auch hier ist die Schaerfe auf das juristisch Vertretbare reduziert worden.


----------



## Honeyball (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Präsident Mohnert scheitert beim Staatsanwalt mit Strafanzeige gegen Angler*

Im Moment tritt er ja auch nicht negativ in Erscheinung.

(Außer, dass sich der Verband einen überflüssigen Stand auf der Grünen Woche gönnt, wo er sich mit irgendwelchen Promis fotografieren lassen kann. Aber das ist ja nicht mein Geld sondern Eures, liebe Organisierte):m


----------



## Ralle 24 (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Präsident Mohnert scheitert beim Staatsanwalt mit Strafanzeige gegen Angler*



raubangler schrieb:


> Ich vermute mal nicht, dass es zu einer Privatklage kommen wird.
> 
> Eigentlich ist es optimal fuer M. gelaufen.
> Eine Blamage vor einem Gericht wurde ihm erspart.
> ...



Das muss ich gleich graderücken.

Es gibt zur Zeit kein Interesse an der Person Mohnert, da dieser sich sehr zurückhält.

Die hier vorgebrachte Schärfe gegen ihn als Person des öffentlichen Lebens war jederzeit juristisch vertretbar, was durch die Einschätzung der Staatsanwaltschaft bestätigt wurde.

Sollten weitere Schoten folgen, wird in haargenau der gleichen Schärfe zur Person Mohnert weiter berichtet.


----------



## Honeyball (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Präsident Mohnert scheitert beim Staatsanwalt mit Strafanzeige gegen Angler*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Sollten weitere Schoten folgen, wird in haargenau der gleichen Schärfe zur Person Mohnert weiter berichtet.



..worauf Du einen lassen kannst :m:q:q:q


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Präsident Mohnert scheitert beim Staatsanwalt mit Strafanzeige gegen Angler*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Im Moment tritt er ja auch nicht negativ in Erscheinung.



Messe der Ernährungswirtschaft :q Endlich ein wenig Aufmerksamkeit.Angeln anno 2012.
Tolle Vertretung,Willkommen in der Steinzeit


----------



## Honeyball (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Präsident Mohnert scheitert beim Staatsanwalt mit Strafanzeige gegen Angler*

|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyesWie????
Angelst Du etwa nicht ausschließlich zum Zwecke der Ernährung????
Dann bist Du doch bestimmt nicht in einem Verein, der dem VdSF angehört????
Oder etwa doch, tu pöser pup, tu?????


----------



## küchenangler (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Präsident Mohnert scheitert beim Staatsanwalt mit Strafanzeige gegen Angler*

Angeln 2012 als Nahrungserwerb
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  - Vertreter dieser Zunft hätte ich eher mit Kühlanhänger in Richtung Nordkapp vermutet und nicht auf der Grünen Woche - irgendwas habe ich hier in der Heimat verpasst, aber um das zu verstehen muss man wohl Funktionär sein, dafür hat es bei mir nicht gereicht.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Präsident Mohnert scheitert beim Staatsanwalt mit Strafanzeige gegen Angler*



Honeyball schrieb:


> |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyesWie????
> Angelst Du etwa nicht ausschließlich zum Zwecke der Ernährung????



Nö,ein garstiger Widerporst,
auf den Poden mit dem Purschen:m
Alles Ketzer,Ungläubige,Barbaren..der Untergang des rechtschaffenden VDSF Abendlandes:q


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Präsident Mohnert scheitert beim Staatsanwalt mit Strafanzeige gegen Angler*



küchenangler schrieb:


> aber um das zu verstehen muss man wohl Funktionär sein, dafür hat es bei mir nicht gereicht.



Seih bloß froh darüber..sonst müsstest du jetzt aufgeklärten Menschen das Märchen vom Geozentrischen Weltbild erzählen.


----------



## gründler (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Präsident Mohnert scheitert beim Staatsanwalt mit Strafanzeige gegen Angler*

Ist doch ganz einfach.

Damals mit aufkommen des TSG's forderten die ganzen Grünen und anhang Angeln darf nur zum zwecke der Nahrungs......sein.

Heute sagen die gleichen Angeln aus Nahrungsgründen ist nicht mehr Zeitgemäß da es überall essen ohne ende gibt.


Na klickert es.



|wavey:


----------



## Honeyball (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Präsident Mohnert scheitert beim Staatsanwalt mit Strafanzeige gegen Angler*

Dass die Grünen das sagen, ist zwar schon schlimm genug.
Aber wenn irgendwelche engstirnige verblendete Funktionäre im Tattergreisenalter auf diesen Zug aufspringen und aus ihrer Machtposition heraus mithelfen, das Angeln in Deutschland einzuschränken, verstehe ich einfach nicht, dass sich da keine stimmgewaltige Opposition gegen bildet.

...aber das hat ja jetzt nichts mit diesem Thema hier und dieser Person zu tun.


----------



## Honeyball (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Präsident Mohnert scheitert beim Staatsanwalt mit Strafanzeige gegen Angler*

Ah, es ist nach 9:00 Uhr.
Wir begrüßen unsere mitlesenden Gäste :q:q:q


----------



## küchenangler (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Präsident Mohnert scheitert beim Staatsanwalt mit Strafanzeige gegen Angler*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Seih bloß froh darüber..sonst müsstest du jetzt aufgeklärten Menschen das Märchen vom Geozentrischen Weltbild erzählen.



Könnte es sein, dass es hier eher um das egozentrische Weltbild eines Verbands(oberen) geht ??


----------



## Franky (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Präsident Mohnert scheitert beim Staatsanwalt mit Strafanzeige gegen Angler*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Ah, es ist nach 9:00 Uhr.
> Wir begrüßen unsere mitlesenden Gäste :q:q:q



Nu hasse verscheucht... |gr:
Oder ist jetzt gerade Frühstückspause??? :q|clown:


----------



## Honeyball (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Präsident Mohnert scheitert beim Staatsanwalt mit Strafanzeige gegen Angler*

Nein, Franky, es ist einfach nur goldig, dass jeden Werktag kurz nach 9:00 plötzlich in allen Threads, wo es um Verbandsmurksereien geht, lesende Gäste auftreten. :m:q:q:q
Da kannste fast die Uhr nach stellen.

Nach außen hin wird groß getönt, dass sich die Verbände ja überhaupt gar nicht darum scheren, was hier im AB abgeht, aber kaum ist das Büro bzw. die Anwaltskanzlei aufgeschlossen und der PC hochgefahren, wird sofort nachgesehen, was denn neues Wahres geschrieben wurde. Um 10:00 sind die dann wahrscheinlich wieder raus, weil sie dann per Telefonkonferenz sich erstmal gemeinsam aufregen müssen, oder was weiß ich. #d#d#d

Manchmal fragt man sich wirklich, ob die nicht wissen, dass Mods und Admins die IP-Adressen sehen können und wie einfach es ist, die im Internet zu recherchieren :m:q:q:q


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Präsident Mohnert scheitert beim Staatsanwalt mit Strafanzeige gegen Angler*



Franky schrieb:


> Nu hasse verscheucht... |gr:
> Oder ist jetzt gerade Frühstückspause??? :q|clown:




Niemals...die vertreten gerade emsig wie die Bienen unser allen Interesse:q


@küchenangler
Wohl eine Kombination aus beidem.Ergebnis=Realitätsverlust.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Präsident Mohnert scheitert beim Staatsanwalt mit Strafanzeige gegen Angler*

Hab den OT-Kram  gelöscht..


----------



## sonstwer (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Präsident Mohnert scheitert beim Staatsanwalt mit Strafanzeige gegen Angler*

Hallo Leute!

Hier ist einer von euren "Mitlesern" :q

Erst mal Glückwunsch zum Erfolg!

Ich habe auch noch eine kleine Info für die Redaktion, falls es ihr noch nicht bekannt sein sollte.
Das Bundesverfassungsgericht hat gerade geurteilt, daß Teile unseres Telekommunikationsgesetzes überarbeitet werden müssen, u.a. bezüglich der Herausgabe von Userdaten und dynamischen IP-Adressen.

Hier ist ein Link dazu.

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meld...dung-von-Telekommunikationsdaten-1442139.html

Könnte im vorliegenden Fall noch interessant werden, da ich denke, Herr M. wird sicherlich keine Ruhe geben. 

Allgemein dürfte es für die Redaktion aber gut sein, zu wissen. 

LG und Petrie!
frank


----------



## Honeyball (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Präsident Mohnert scheitert beim Staatsanwalt mit Strafanzeige gegen Angler*

@sonstwer: Ich sehe das gar nicht mal als "Erfolg", weil das eigentlich von vornherein klar war. Die ermittelnden Behörden haben selbst gar keine Energie darein gesteckt, den Echtnamen herauszufinden, der hinter dem Nickname steht, sondern beim AB angefragt.
Und da schon war klar, dass das AB zur Herausgabe solcher Infos nur bei Kapitalverbrechen gezwungen ist. Insofern ist auch die Fragestellung des Telekommunikatonsgesetz für den konkreten Vorgang erstmal zweitrangig.

(wobei man nicht vergessen darf, dass das Damoklesschwert ACTA noch über dem gesamten Internet schwebt)


----------



## sonstwer (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Präsident Mohnert scheitert beim Staatsanwalt mit Strafanzeige gegen Angler*

@ Honeyball:

Was den aktuellen Vorgang betrifft, hast du natürlich Recht.
Ich gehe allerdings davon aus, daß Herr M. es bei diesem einen Versuch nicht bewenden lassen wird, da diese Vorgehensweise ja scheinbar seine Methode ist.

Und schon das nächste Posting könnte ihm theoretisch neue "Munition" verschaffen für den nächsten Anlauf.

Solange die Staatsanwaltschaft aber nicht wirklich Interesse zeigt, seid ihr zumindest rechtlich auf der sicheren Seite.

Es wäre zwar wirklich schön gewesen, wenn sich Herr M. in aller Öffentlichkeit und medienwirksam lächerlich gemacht und blamiert hätte, man sollte aber auch nie das persönliche Risiko vergessen, was man eingeht, wenn man ein solches Verfahren durchkämpfen will.

Allgemein dürfte diese Info aber für eure Rechtsabteilung schon interessant sein.

Was ACTA betrifft, wollen wir mal das Beste für uns alle hoffen, auch wenn wir jetzt bald einen Befürworter zum Bundespräsidenten bekommen werden (vermutlich).

LG und Petrie!
frank


----------



## Honeyball (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Präsident Mohnert scheitert beim Staatsanwalt mit Strafanzeige gegen Angler*



sonstwer schrieb:


> Und schon das nächste Posting könnte ihm theoretisch neue "Munition" verschaffen für den nächsten Anlauf.



Dann wollen wir doch mal liefern:

Also, für die, die es interessiert, denn schließlich war ja die Diskussion rund um die VdSF-GmbH letztendlich der Auslöser für die Anzeigen. Damals haben wir uns auf den Geschäftsbericht 2009 bezogen. Seit ein paar Tagen liegt uns der 2010er Geschäftsbericht vor. Und in diesem liest man in den Passiva einen Jahresfehlbetrag von 6.770,02 € bei knapp gestiegenem Gewinnvortrag. Gleichzeitig ist auf der Aktivseite das Umlaufvermögen um über 20.000€ gesunken, davon alleine ca. 8.500 € niedrigere Bewertung der Vorräte, der Rest durch niedrigere Forderungen und Bank-/Kassenbestand.

Nur mal so als Info, für diejenigen, die Bilanzen interpretieren können und eine Idee haben, ob und welche Schlüsse man daraus ziehen kann.:m

Nach wie vor wird keine Gewinn- und Verlustrechnung veröffentlicht, wobei selbst meine bescheidenen betriebswirtschaftlichen Kenntnisse mich angesichts der Bilanz zu der Vermutung veranlassen, dass da nicht unbedingt ein positives Ergebnis drin stehen dürfte.

Aber selbstverständlich sind das rein spekulative Denkansätze ohne jegliche konkrete Grundlage oder gar Beweise...|rolleyes

Und ich spekuliere auch mal weiter, dass der ehrenwerte Herr Mohnert die Funktion als Geschäftsführer der VdSF-GmbH selbstverständlich ehrenamtlich ausübt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Präsident Mohnert scheitert beim Staatsanwalt mit Strafanzeige gegen Angler*

Sodele, es geht weiter ;-)))

Von der Staatsanwaltschaft kam heute Post.

Danach hat Peter Mohnert gegen die Einstellung des Verfahrens Beschwerde eingelegt.

Nun muss also der Staatsanwalt laut Brief wieder die Ermittlungen aufnehmen und wird mich zu gegebener Zeit über den Abschluss des Ermittlungsverfahrens benachrichtigen ..


----------



## Knispel (28. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Präsident Mohnert scheitert beim Staatsanwalt mit Strafanzeige gegen Angler*

Der benimmt sich wie ein kleines bockiges Kind ....


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Präsident Mohnert scheitert beim Staatsanwalt mit Strafanzeige gegen Angler*

Wahrscheinlich Langeweile, weil er ja nicht mehr wegen der Fusioon verhandelt ;-))


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (28. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Präsident Mohnert scheitert beim Staatsanwalt mit Strafanzeige gegen Angler*

Was diesem Lande dringend fehlt....ein Gesetz das Dummheit unter Strafe stellt|rolleyes

Wenn es ihm doch sooo wichtig ist,Gerechtigkeit zu erfahren..die Möglichkeit einer(kostenpflichtigen) Privatklage stand ihm doch offen.

Oder hat da einer den Igel in der Gesäßtasche ?

@Thomas
Also seinerseits eine Art versuchter Frustkompensation...weil ja nix klappt|supergri


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Präsident Mohnert scheitert beim Staatsanwalt mit Strafanzeige gegen Angler*

Vermuten kann man viel - wirklich hinter die Fassade gucken wohl kaum. Da würds richtig viel Phantasie brauchen, schätze ich..


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (28. April 2012)

*AW: VDSF-Präsident Mohnert scheitert beim Staatsanwalt mit Strafanzeige gegen Angler*

Er ist auch ohne viel Phantasie m.M.n. auf dem besten Weg, die Fassade mit der eigenen Ego Abbruchbirne gut zu ramponieren...so demontiert man sich selbst.


----------

